# What new pet should i get??



## king red belly (Apr 13, 2005)

Im thinking about getting rid of my salt water fish in my 75 gallon tank, and gettin another snake or somethin, idk what to get tho.
Maybe a cool lizard or something.

What do u think i should get.
Pics would be nice too

?????????


----------



## RedBelly Dom (Mar 22, 2005)

get an alligator they are cool


----------



## king red belly (Apr 13, 2005)

I dalt my parents would let me
my mom would hate it..my dad would be cool wit it tho


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

And nevermind the fact that a gator would get as big as the tank itself.









What are you interested in more? Lizard? Snake? Size preferance? How much are you looking to spend on its setup? Do you want just one thing in there or several?


----------



## r1dermon (Mar 9, 2005)

couple tokay's would be cool. very cool.


----------



## king red belly (Apr 13, 2005)

Im leaning more on a snake, and i dont really care how much it cost. I actually want somethin that will get pretty big, but nothing giant. Maybe 10-15 feet. Only one snake though


----------



## r1dermon (Mar 9, 2005)

10-15 feet!??!? you'll need something wider than a 75g for something like that, unless its really thin. i dont know, i wouldnt do a snake in a 75g. unless you turn it on its end, and get an abhoreal snake...to me its to long and thin. when you look at cages for reticulated pythons, burmese pythons, etc...big ass snakes, most of them are really short, but really long and really wide. more than a 75g tank. i'd go with lizards. tokays are super cool. tegu's would be cooler, but they get way too big for a 75.


----------



## psychofish (Jun 5, 2004)

king red belly said:


> Im leaning more on a snake, and i dont really care how much it cost. I actually want somethin that will get pretty big, but nothing giant. Maybe 10-15 feet. Only one snake though


Do you have any experience with snakes that get that big?

Not exactly something you want to just jump into like that
especially if you think that your going to keep it in a 75 gal tank.


----------



## brutusbeefcake (Dec 8, 2004)

A hogg island boa would be perfect for you... they are a perfect pet snake- very tame, nice colors and only reach max lengths of 6 feet or so(get a male)... thats the size you want for a pet, trust me you do not want a 10-15 foot snake!!!!!!! there reasonably priced to, i bought mine on kingsnake.com from a breeder and could not be more happy with him!!!!!!!!


----------



## dracofish (Jul 13, 2003)

I definately don't recommend getting a Burmese or anything else that grows very large. Though there are people out there that can care for them (and I love mine), I don't think they should really be sold as pets. Most people cannot care for such a monster for the long run and they end up being abandoned.

A 75gal really won't cut it for a monster snake. Go with one of the Hogg Island Boa or a Ball Python. They're both great snakes. You'll have to do a bit of converting to make the tank snake-proof however. I don't think I'd ever use a fish tank to house a snake.


----------



## brutusbeefcake (Dec 8, 2004)

Def go with a hog!!!!!!!!!! When I was researching I was having a hard time finding out any bad experiences with them...


----------



## furious piranha (Mar 22, 2005)

get a mali uromastix, i want one of them so bad they r sweet. ill go to worldwide wit u on saturday and check out wat snakes they have. what about a gtp, is this a good tank for them they r cool but too expensive prob


----------



## brutusbeefcake (Dec 8, 2004)

gtp are very cool to look at but i figured youd want something you could take out and play with... you know, play with your snake??? lol


----------



## king red belly (Apr 13, 2005)

What do i have to do to my tank so i can house a snake in it, since i had fish in it before?


----------



## dracofish (Jul 13, 2003)

Most importantly, you'll need a tight-fitting top so that it won't escape. A fish tank hood won't cut it. And those wire top things are iffy, especially if you go with a species like a Ball or Hogg Island or anything else. I'd even bet that a Corn would eventually get out. I have a 40breeder reptarium that has a built-in sliding wire cover that I wouldn't trust any of my adult Corns or Balls in. Chances are that at one point they might escape.

Nope, I have plenty of empty 75 gals lying around and the only herps I would put in them are maybe lizards like Beardies or perhaps Turtles or Tortoises. IMO, if you want a snake, buy something that you don't have to worry about it escaping from.


----------



## r1dermon (Mar 9, 2005)

im going to have to agree with draco on this one. or else i'd make a custom top, because with that much screen, you'd NEVER be able to keep the humidity in. i'd probably make a wood frame which would drape around the outside of the top rim of the tank, then get two large and one small pieces of plexi-glass, two large ones on the ends and the small one in the middle. i'd probably weigh it down with some type of weights as well, to ensure it fits securely. other than that, you'll need a heat source, unless your house stays around 80 degrees. you'll need a water dish (with such a large tank, i'd probably do a fountain, make it look really cool) maybe get a long piece of oak and put it accross the tank, and then get some type of arboreal species of snake, it would look badass. for substrate, i use that jungle earth stuff, kinda expensive, but its good, and i dont mind paying since it looks really cool. some type of light, even though most snakes dont require a basking light, it's a good idea to help digestion....

really, it depends on what type of snake you're looking at, a 75 is kinda short for an arboreal snake, and too long and thin for a large ground dwelling snake...


----------



## Gumby (Aug 13, 2004)

A Blood Python would be another good snake to look into.


----------



## furious piranha (Mar 22, 2005)

yo, ill come over this week and we can make a sweet custom top, and then u can give me ur emp400 to pay for the labor, but on a serious note, buy a mesh top, then get a peice of plexiglass and put it on top oaf the mesh and then cut a few holes in the plexiglass


----------



## Omnius (Mar 20, 2006)

Jungle carpet pythons would be nice, they have a great temperment and get close to your desired size.

If ya want nippy then get a Green Tree Python.

A blood python is cool but good luck handling it. They are pissy.


----------



## r1dermon (Mar 9, 2005)

GTP's are expensive, and harder to keep than a lot of other snakes. amazon tree boas would be cool, i just got one, and i LOVE it. just gotta find a way to keep the heat up. hehe. BTW, i got him for 55 bucks, cheapest GTP i've seen is $499.


----------



## Omnius (Mar 20, 2006)

That is true reguard the GTP. Cheapest i have seen is 150 hehe....


----------



## king red belly (Apr 13, 2005)

i think im just going to make a custom lid then, and ill put my ball in there. And i was thinking about getting a corn snake or a king snake for my 20 gal. And in a year or so put it in a 40 gal. Thanks for the suggestions. They helped!

PEACE


----------



## black_piranha (Jan 12, 2006)

find an expo near u and choose a snake there.

kingsnake.com


----------

